# I Apologize:)



## Dell (Aug 15, 2010)

About my first post... My son's seem to be very interested and I've also been bit by the bug so me and a friend built a breeder/Kit cage last week... Here u go


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

looks great
FILLER UP!!!


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice job.Are they pull out trays for the poop?SEEMS a shame to get it dirty.When do the occupants move in?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks real nice great straight cuts how'd you manage that?! I'd use latex primer to prime it then latex paint to paint it.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Nice job, looks great!*


----------



## Dell (Aug 15, 2010)

> atvracinjason looks great FILLER UP!!!


Thanks I sure will



jeff houghton said:


> Nice job.Are they pull out trays for the poop?SEEMS a shame to get it dirty.When do the occupants move in?


Yes they are... I was thinking the same thing lol but I can't wait... I'm currently looking for a family to start with.



> g0ldenb0y55 looks good!


Thanks.



> First To Hatch Looks real nice great straight cuts how'd you manage that?! I'd use latex primer to prime it then latex paint to paint it.


Thanks... I took my time and went reallllll slow. I water proofed it today... In a few days I'll do the roof and probably leave it like that... I like the wood look.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't think OSB is strong enough to go without latex paint


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Dell...where are you located?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

very good agreed withs some kind of sealent an how many birds are you getting


----------



## Dell (Aug 15, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> I don't think OSB is strong enough to go without latex paint


Ok I will check into it... Thanks.


----------



## Dell (Aug 15, 2010)

atvracinjason said:


> Dell...where are you located?


I'm in Los Angeles.


----------



## Dell (Aug 15, 2010)

tipllers rule said:


> very good agreed withs some kind of sealent an how many birds are you getting


The kit box isn't very big so I will fly 15.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

how wide are your bars for the trap? Nice work!


----------



## Dell (Aug 15, 2010)

Nictorious Ali said:


> how wide are your bars for the trap? Nice work!


Thanks... 1 1/2... with no play right or left and the pvc pipes are super light.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Alright nice nice and how about bar to bar


----------



## Dell (Aug 15, 2010)

Nictorious Ali said:


> Alright nice nice and how about bar to bar


a little over a ft


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Very nicely constructed! Be sure and seal it/paint it. My coop that houses my 10 is made of the same wood as yours and is durable as long as the exterior is taken care of. I like it.


----------



## Dell (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Victor.... Any one have suggestions on Sealant... What's the best brand?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I found mine at Menards home improvement but that was a few years ago and I do not recall the name brand, it was a clear coat and the can did say it was _safe for children and pets_. I just used a regular white semi gloss coat of exterior paint for the outside and painted the inside lower half only. I need to eventually do the whole thing.


----------



## Dell (Aug 15, 2010)

Any suggestions on what color to paint it? I've heard dark colors hold heat is this true?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

I would go for a light colour, Dark colours absorb both heat and cold, so on a hot day it would be like an oven inside & in winter it would be like a fridge.
(on a hot day, try sitting in a car with dark leather seats)
light colours reflect both.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Try exterior paint. I match the color of my loft/kit box with the house color. That way it matches and "looks" like it belongs to the house.


----------



## Dell (Aug 15, 2010)

Here you go... Thanks guys for the great advice.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## Dell (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Shadybug Lofts


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

The construction of your loft is excellent..I especially like the slide out drawers for quick cleaning. The only problem I see with it is the design. It looks like a sweat box..I see the vents on the door..but once you fill it with birds that box is going to become an oven. 
I could be wrong but it seems like it would be very dark inside. Even with the door open it seems like it would be too dark..Maybe you could add a side Aviary and let the birds decide if they want sunlight? Other then that it looks like its built bullet proof.


----------



## Dell (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks jaxtech... It is kinda warm... but there's 2 things working on my side... It's sitting under nice shade and during the summer I'll be leaving the doors open. however I am thinking about adding back vents but only if necessary... I'm in L.A. and it's 99 here today and tomorrow it will be 102... I checked inside today and it wasn't bad at all...


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Dell said:


> Thanks jaxtech... It is kinda warm... but there's 2 things working on my side... It's sitting under nice shade and during the summer I'll be leaving the doors open. however I am thinking about adding back vents but only if necessary... I'm in L.A. and it's 99 here today and tomorrow it will be 102... I checked inside today and it wasn't bad at all...


I made a mini loft that I think is too dark for the birds. As soon as I moved those birds to the Aviary they really took on form. I realized that Sunlight and Fresh Air are the most over looked aspects of loft design. I think racing pigeons get into good health and form with lots of fresh air and sunlight. 

I know it was written by someone years ago about avoiding drafts and has been echoed ever since. I beg to differ with that whole notion. I read where the Army Signal Corp had closed in lofts with the evenly spaced out vents in Hawaii..and *all* their birds developed respiratory illnesses. 
They changed the design of their lofts to a open face design and the condition vanished. Hope this helps anyone designing lofts in the future.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Dell..I heard on the radio it was 113 degrees yesterday (a record breaker) in LA..What was the inside temperature of your loft?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Pigeons on roof tops are not in a draft. Drafts are where cold air enters a warm space. You cant have a draft outside if you could pigeons would be in a draft all the time. A draft is when you have a warm loft on the inside and cold air coming in. If a loft is the same temp inside and out you can have as much ventilation as you want with no draft.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Pigeons on roof tops are not in a draft. Drafts are where cold air enters a warm space. You cant have a draft outside if you could pigeons would be in a draft all the time. A draft is when you have a warm loft on the inside and cold air coming in. If a loft is the same temp inside and out you can have as much ventilation as you want with no draft.


I agree..I have noticed more then a few lofts with poor air circulation due to a fear of drafts. I believe that environment makes pigeon owners susceptible to "pigeon lung" and creates respiratory conditions for the birds. Just my opinion.


----------



## Dell (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello Jaxtech... It was actually 103 in my area... I did check around 1... the top cage was pretty warm but the bottom breeding stalls were fine... I left the doors opened and checked around 3 and both were great.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Dell said:


> Here you go... Thanks guys for the great advice.


I have a large safe at home, that does not look as secure as this loft.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

looks good great work, the birds are going to love it


----------



## Dell (Aug 15, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> I have a large safe at home, that does not look as secure as this loft.


Lol Yea I call it "The Fortress"


----------



## Dell (Aug 15, 2010)

eyespyer said:


> looks good great work, the birds are going to love it


Thanks eyespyer!


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Dell (Aug 15, 2010)

smoqa said:


> Nice work!


Thanks soma!


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

How about an update. Have you moved a kit in yet?


----------



## Dell (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorry to say not yet... Still waiting for the breeder's I know to start up so I can grab a kit of sqeakers...


----------

